# Combo Brand Suggestions?



## Backer (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm no stranger to fishing but, growing up my family never had much money to afford any good gear and we just made due with what we could. 

I've managed to get myself a great career and am able to afford a nice set up for my days out on the pier. 

Would anyone have any recommendations on good brands to look for while I'm shopping around for some new rods and reels and any that I should steer clear of? My price range is around $300 per rod and reel but I'm looking for something to carry through the years so I'm able to go up to $500 if the results are worth it. 

I fish nearly every weekend so quality is a must.

Thanks for any help you guys might be able to offer!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A $300-500 budget can get you into some quality gear. As for reels take a look at the higher end Penn spinning reels. You can't go wro.g with Shimano either. As for the rods, I'd suggest having one of our areas many rod builders custom build you a couple of rods.


----------



## Backer (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I took a look at some of the Penn reels and they do look nice. 

I made a few calls to some of the local builders and I think I know where to start on my research. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

May also want to get in touch with Ocean Master (Keith) or Pomano Joe, to see what they have available. When they get done upgrading a reel....it's better than new except for the price!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I excited about the new Penn Clash reels coming out. They may be available online somewhere. I have one on order at Scott's Bait and Tackle.

CNC machined gears and all the goodies. 

Other than Penn there is Shimano and they have great reels out now. The only problem is that after a few years they don't stock parts for their reels.

The Okuma Raw II is also great. I have the small inshore 30 and the offshore 80 size. They are super strong. 

Whatever you get you need to open it up and add lubrication for corrosion protection before use. 

The Okuma Raw II comes coated inside with CorrosionX on all the metal parts and side plates.


----------



## Backer (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I've set some of my savings for all this aside for maintenance items and protectors. I don't quite know how to care for them but I'll be doing my research before taking them out for a test drive.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Backer said:


> Yeah I've set some of my savings for all this aside for maintenance items and protectors. I don't quite know how to care for them but I'll be doing my research before taking them out for a test drive.


Smart move....cost me several hundred to learn that lesson.:thumbup:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you cant go wrong with penn. battles are hard to beat but shimano stradic ci4+ is by far the best reel I have.


----------



## P'Cola-Roy (May 1, 2009)

Outcast is having their semi annual sale today through Sunday. I just picked up a second Battle II combo $35 cheaper than the first one I bought off Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoogansBeGone (Aug 25, 2015)

What particular fish are you targeting?


----------



## Backer (Aug 14, 2015)

I wish I knew exactly how to answer you. I've never really "targeted" anything and am currently in the process of learning seasons and popular fish types for the area. 

I can say that I absolutely love fishing for Mackerel, both king and spanish and most of the time I go out it's for spanish. I'm looking at getting a standard 3 rod & reel set up. One for bait fish, one for smaller game fish and one for some of the larger fish so I haven't put as much thought into specific fish as I have into making sure I have what I need to cover all my needs for whatever fish I may be going for.


----------

